# Anatomy of a Fuzzy Mouse (Warning, GRAPHIC PICS)



## MrDeranged (Feb 7, 2003)

A couple pics of my subspinipes leftovers. 







I guess it likes only the choicest internal organs







Scott


----------



## Theraphosa (Feb 7, 2003)

yuck! haha you were not kidding when you said graphic pictures.
was that fuzzy dead when you fed it to your subspinipes?


----------



## MrDeranged (Feb 7, 2003)

Nope.


----------



## whoami? (Feb 7, 2003)

So I take it your pede found the warm, chewy surprise inside?


----------



## invertepet (Feb 7, 2003)

*gag*

And that's saying something, coming from me!

bill


----------



## Mister Internet (Feb 7, 2003)

Bill,

Nice trying to play the softie when we all KNOW about the rodent snuff porn you've been peddling...


----------



## invertepet (Feb 7, 2003)

That's what I mean! If it's enough to turn MY stomach, well...

Psst - anyone wanna buy a VHS? Ten dollar! Ten dollar!

bill


----------



## Wade (Feb 8, 2003)

Yargh!

Maybe close up digital photography isn't such a great thing after all. =D Kinda like only eating the filling of an oreo.

Wade


----------



## atavuss (Feb 8, 2003)

Scott, did the pede polish it off finally?
Ed


----------



## sunnymarcie (Feb 14, 2003)

*Where's the cream filling?*

I guess he found it! LOL!


----------



## Haploman (Feb 18, 2003)

*how many licks to get to the center of a tootsie pop lol*

how many bites to get to  the center of a toosie mouse  lol  looks like 3 hahahahaha


----------



## MrDeranged (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by atavuss _
> *Scott, did the pede polish it off finally?
> Ed *


Hey Ed,

Sorry it's taken so long to answer, I must've missed your reply.

To answer your question, when I finally removed it, there was definitely less of the fuzzy than when the pictures were taken.  I think it must've ate some more and decomposition accounted for the rest of what was missing.  I've still been finding the odd piece of fur in the enclosure for the past week....

Scott


----------



## RegalReptiles (Feb 24, 2003)

*Do you have them in DVD*

Bill,

Do you have those in DVD?  Widescreen?  Wholesale pricing?  Bulk Discounts?

Can you e-mail me with a wholesale price list?

Thanks,

Pat


----------



## Longbord1 (Oct 20, 2003)

yucky


----------

